# We are serving rib sandwich plate today



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

We start serving the rib sandwich plate today at Porchettas at G and Garden street. 9.75 tax included for 4 ribs, 3 bread, plenty of sauce, 2 sides and a drink. We will have these everyday of the week. We are also now offering just a rib sandwich with 2 bread and 4 ribs for 7.25 everyday.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Man!!! That sure sounds good! I have looked over your menu items and wish I was closer! Some of them samiches would cause my tongue to give me double black eyes!

Brent


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice, went to the web site and checked it out...will need to stop in soon.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

We will stop by for lunch next week. Your menu looks good. Thanks for posting.

Susan & Richard


----------

